# Large Solid Mahogany Table



## Standingtall Woodworks (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, new to the site here. tons of great stuff everyone is posting. it all looks amazing, I love everyones personal touches to there pieces.

I'd like to add one here.

Living in the Virgin Islands from time to time i get to cut down or salvage our local mahogany trees and build functional stuff with them. I'm not much of an artsy creator more for function although when asked i do the artsy stuff.

This was built for my wife and I when we bought our new home about 8 years ago. The table still functions well and gets used daily. Its outside but under cover and to this day i still have not had to refinish it and from time to time it gets blasted by the rain.

The table itself was handmade by me and measures 10'-6" x 4'-6". The turned legs are roughly 6"x6" and the tops slabs are 1-7/16" thick and run the non typical way. The side rails are 1-1/2" thick by 5" in height.

Its fairly solid and weighs a ton, not literally but its pretty damb heavy. We normally put a step ladder right on top of it to change the bulbs in the chandelier.

The chairs I restored were collected antiques from around the caribbean islands.

Its not anything crazy special but I've enjoyed its durability over the years solidifying my trust in this wood.

Anyways thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

Pictures? Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Splendid....simply splendid indeed.


----------



## Standingtall Woodworks (Mar 26, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures? Chuck


check em now, newby trying too figure out the upload.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

Pictures must have been uploading when I sent last message. Sorry to rush things. Your table is magnificent! Think mahogany must be just an incredible wood. I've never worked with it. Can see what you mean about its weight, with the team of guys moving it! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 26, 2016)

That is very impressive! All Cuban Mahogany? edit; guess I should have read your title


----------



## scrimman (Mar 26, 2016)

Not artsy? Sometimes being artsy is just getting the hell out of the way and letting that beautiful wood speak for itself. Gorgeous. Just gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL wood and work. That thing is huge any guess on weight


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful table.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2016)

Fantastic table. Is figured mahogany like that rare?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2016)

Eric - Thats a gorgeous table. I bet your grandkids will be posting pics when they pass it down to their kids. Beautiful work


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 26, 2016)

Outstanding! !!


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful table Eric!


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2016)

That is simply stunning, just gorgeous!!!!!!! Tony


----------



## brown down (Mar 28, 2016)

man that figure is beautiful! that table has to weigh an absolute ton! what finish did you use on that?


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful! Nice work


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful work from some gorgeous wood!


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful work sir!


----------

